# quadratus lumborum



## AR2728 (Dec 6, 2021)

The last information we received was coding quadratus lumborum nerve blocks with CPT 64999, unlisted. Does anyone have any new information for this particular block?


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi there,
It should still be reported with the unlisted code.


----------



## AR2728 (Dec 8, 2021)

Perfect, thank you for taking time to respond!


----------

